# Best feed for cat with renal problems



## npage123 (12 May 2016)

My 15 year old beautiful Chinchilla has been diagnosed with one completely dysfunctional kidney and the second isn't doing a perfect job either.  She's been instructed to go onto a specialist renal diet as the lower protein in those food means it's easier for the kidneys to digest.  

At the vet's request, she's on Royal Canin Renal dry food.  (I've tried the wet renal pouches too but it gave her a runny tummy, so I'm feeding only the dry food for the moment.

Would any of you had cats who responded well on other types of renal foods?  I don't think the raw diet would work as meat is pure protein.  I'm glad she's been diagnosed so with the vet's help I'll do as much as possible to make her comfortable, but I really wanted to give her all the food that she loves at her ripe old and sadly that isn't an option any more.

I almost feel like googling all the renal/kidney types of cat food and buying it all and leaving it up to my cat to choose what she wants.


----------



## Caramac71 (12 May 2016)

My cat was diagnosed 3 years ago with renal failure, along with high blood pressure (which caused him to go blind) and a heart murmur.

Vet gave us various foods to try, most of which he turned his nose up at. We found one he'd eat, but at £1+ per sachets, and 4-5 sachets a day, it was a very expensive option. Plus by the second box he'd clearly got bored of the lack of variety.

In the end I returned to feeding him regular pouches and I have fine ever since. He's 19 now and not noticeably any worse (doesn't appear to drink more). Recently I thought he was on his way out but he seems to have picked up again.

Sorry that's probably not very helpful but I spent ages researching and buying him different foods, but ultimately decided to just let him eat what he wanted (within reason)


----------



## npage123 (13 May 2016)

Oh no your answer has been very helpful.  Thank you very much.  

I think I'll try her on a few other renal type feeds too as she's not really enjoying the Royan Canin Renal.  (I think she only eats it because of the tablets she's on to increase her minimal appetite.)  Maybe I'll sneak in a bit of tuna now and then, without telling Mr Vet of course...


----------



## Shady (13 May 2016)

Royal Canin is pushed on everybody now , vets and breeders especially, they get such good deals but it used to be that vets recommended Hills and i would try that if your cat doesn't care for the Royal Canin, . The trouble as Caramac says is that when the protein is reduced in food it's not so tasty! and like her iv'e had cats that i just gave up on and fed normally and they lasted a few more years but others that have done well and improved dramatically, i would give it a good try myself , it does work and helps the kidneys function properly regarding toxin build up. xx


----------



## hackneylass2 (14 May 2016)

My very old Birman girl was prescribed Hills wet food, science diet I think it was called.  She wasn't keen so I used to make chicken, rabbit and beef stock (well reduced so it was tasty) and freeze it into ice cube trays, just filling the trays half full.  I added a thawed  'cube' to each meal, the food was like a pate and the added stock made it quite wet  but she lapped it up. This was ideal for her because a year previous to diagnosis she had most of her teeth extracted.  She lived a further two and a half years; nearing the end, I let her eat whatever she wanted to eat. She died aged 23, bless her.

I think sneaking a little of what she fancies into her meals can only be a good thing,  quality over quantity in a way. I wish you and your kitty well xxx


----------



## Aru (16 May 2016)

Royal canin and hills both are good....if the cat will eat them!they are the best on the market for this issue as they are formulated to reduce the work the poorly functioning kidneys need to do...but they aren't tasty.Iis she on any other medications yet?some beta blockers are often used if it's chronic kidney failure..or has your girl one of the genetic issues?.
if the cat will not eat any of the prescription foods....and it's not uncommon for them to dislike the food as its low salt etc so not palatable compared to normal cat food.... Phosphate binders can also be used but the benefits are a bit questionableIncreasing water intake with fountains wet food adding water to normal foods etc can also help.


----------



## SusieT (16 May 2016)

the specially formulated kidney diets are the best - follow your vets advice on this one


----------



## Emma_H (16 May 2016)

I've been where you are and it's hard to cope with however I have a couple of suggestions from experience:

1. Stay off the dry as cats aren't great drinkers at the best of times and tend to get water through their food. Dry food dehydrates them more. try to get him onto the wet renal food
2. My old girl didn't like the renal food after a while so if he goes off it try to find the lowest protein food you can (the best I could find was Felix AGAIL for protein content) 
3. If all else fails just feed what he will eat

Here is a link to a great website with loads of good advice http://www.felinecrf.org/

It is tough to deal with and I sympathise with you xx


----------



## npage123 (16 May 2016)

Shady said:



			Royal Canin is pushed on everybody now , vets and breeders especially, they get such good deals but it used to be that vets recommended Hills and i would try that if your cat doesn't care for the Royal Canin, . The trouble as Caramac says is that when the protein is reduced in food it's not so tasty! and like her iv'e had cats that i just gave up on and fed normally and they lasted a few more years but others that have done well and improved dramatically, i would give it a good try myself , it does work and helps the kidneys function properly regarding toxin build up. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Shady.  I've gone online and ordered all the renal type dry feed (the smallest bags available in each make) to try and pin down which one she prefers.  She's just one of those kitties that's never been very interested in wet or dry food.  And believe me I've gone through the whole spectrum.  She's got a very tiny build so weigh only a little bit, but it's always been closely monitored and it has stabilised at 2.5kg now.  With the help of periactin tabets (a 1/4 every second day) she eats a lot more, but this small appetite of hers has started long before the kidney problems, so I'm just hoping the tablets will continue to increase her appetite. She has always liked her water and would without fail have quite a bit every time that I clean out her bowl and put fresh water in there.  However she has now started drinking even more  I'm hoping her new diet on renal food will keep her happy 'inside'.  Oh and she's extremely fussy and very sensitive when it comes to wet food, so for now I'm going to stick to the dry food only.


----------



## npage123 (16 May 2016)

hackneylass2 said:



			My very old Birman girl was prescribed Hills wet food, science diet I think it was called.  She wasn't keen so I used to make chicken, rabbit and beef stock (well reduced so it was tasty) and freeze it into ice cube trays, just filling the trays half full.  I added a thawed  'cube' to each meal, the food was like a pate and the added stock made it quite wet  but she lapped it up. This was ideal for her because a year previous to diagnosis she had most of her teeth extracted.  She lived a further two and a half years; nearing the end, I let her eat whatever she wanted to eat. She died aged 23, bless her.

I think sneaking a little of what she fancies into her meals can only be a good thing,  quality over quantity in a way. I wish you and your kitty well xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the answer hackneylass2.  My cat can still easily manage the dry food - luckily - so I think for now I'll keep things simple and stick to the Royal Canin, Science diet, etc types of dry food.  I'll certainly remember about the way you do freeze blocks - it may come in handy at some point!


----------



## npage123 (16 May 2016)

Thank you very much for all your in-depth answers and sharing your experience.


----------



## Bogmonster (19 May 2016)

I had a lovely old mog who was diagnosed with kidney failure at 15. She turned her nose up at the Royal Canin and Hills, so the vet advised giving her Felix or Whiskas Senior with a dose of Ipakitine phosphate binder which you can buy online without a prescription. She wolfed it down and it kept her going for a good few years before she went downhill and we had to PTS. It might be worth asking your vet if Ipakitine would be suitable for your girl. Good luck.


----------



## npage123 (19 May 2016)

Thank you Bogmonster.  I'm really sorry that you've lost your moggie.  I need to take my Staffie to the vet in a few days and will ask about the Ipakitine.  (At the moment she's very happily eating her selection of 5 different types of 'renal' dry food!)


----------

